# Enviro-friendly lawn weed killer



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Have lots of dandelions in my lawn. Can anyone recommend a safe way to kill them? Too many to pull out by hand.

Sorry if this is a repeat topic.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Get a pet rabbit and let it roam about in your garden. 
They :love2:LOVE:love2: dandelions.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

We bought one of those Weed-Hound thingys. It works. 
http://www.epinions.com/hmgd-Lawn_and_Garden-Hand_Tools-All-Hound_Dog_Weed_Hound

Some vinegar in a spray bottle works, most of the time.

Once the weeds are up you can prevent dandelion seed (or any seeds!) germination by using a fertilizer with corn meal gluten in it.
http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/1997/6-20-1997/cornglut.html


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, the manager of the Elizabeth Ave. Canadian Tire said that these Weed-Hound "thingys" are one of their hottest sellers this summer.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I don't get uptight about weeds in the lawn anymore. We've got strawberries, plantain, dandelions, and who knows what else growing in our lawn. As long as the lawn is mown regularly, it looks alright. I'd rather leave it the way it is than put something down that might harm the birds & critters. Or entail more work on the part of yours truly.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I believe that.

North Bay has passed a bylaw severely restricting the use of chemical pesticides and even though peak dandelion season is past, I see those things all over town.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

A public service announcement:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I tend to pull them out by hand now. It takes bit of initial work, but once you decimate the first army, the new recruits look pretty flimsy.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

ErnstNL said:


> Some vinegar in a spray bottle works, most of the time.


Interesting, maybe I'll try this, previous homeowner really didn't take care of their lawn and weeds are everywhere. We've been pulling weeds out, but there's so much and they just keep growing, though not as much, but time is still wasted on those weeds. 

Anyone else every try this?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I am personally trying to encourage the clover to take over our lawn. Needs mowing slightly less often than grass, and keeps most weeds down. What I REALLY want is to live somewhere I own, so that I can rip out the grass and replace it with scotch moss, or something like that. That stuff NEVER needs mowing!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I used to use this








Until the city passed some stupid by-law against open torches....
Now I just let them grow and piss-off the neighbours who spent way too much time on lawn care...


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Our backyard lawn is a mixture of green cover that regular weed and feed can't kill. I really like the look because it's green and I don't have to mow it that often. 
I like diversity.
Most of my neighbors are paying lawn care "Specialists" a couple of hundred dollars a year to keep their lawn a sterile monoculture of Kentucky Bluegrass.
Fie on them. 
I would love to get some of these new genetically engineered grasses that require minimal water and herbicides/pesticides.
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/21/business/21grass.html?ex=1253505600&en=00bdffa7e914db86&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland


----------



## sjb (Jun 3, 2005)

Vinegar works well on dandelions and thistles for sure - basically it turns the leaves brown and crisp (sun probably helps, I wouldn't spray right before a rainfall). I have noticed that the grass in the surrounding area is a bit brown too but more judicious application would probably help. It has worked some on the weeds growing between the paving stones of my front walkway too.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I love my "au natural" back lawn. 
Monochrome lawns are boring


----------

